# Spider weights vs Pyramid weights



## N784a

How much of an advantage does a spider weight give you over a reg pyramid? I've always used pyramids but I hear a lot abouth the spider.....should I be using spiders exclusivly? Or is it just good for certain circumstances......I'm about to replinish the tackle box ...


----------



## emon550

right, spider weights are for just circumstances. personally, i do not like pyramids or the ball-rounded weights. back in hawaii, you had to use spider weights...do you understand now why would someone would use spider/sputnik weights? (not trying to be a smart ass here...)


----------



## Drone82

I have been wondering the same. I recently picked up a spider weight. I tend to do a lot of night surf fishing. Thought maybe it might help keep the bait from drifting so much on windy nights. Havn't had a chance to try it out yet though.


----------



## Magic Mike

I use a spider weight with anything higher than waist high surf (or occasionally strong rip tides)... Otherwise, a pyramid will do fine.


----------



## skinn30a

My hook-up ratio is better with a spider weight if I'm using circlehooks. I also find that since they hold better I can use a 3oz spider weight when I'd normally need a 5oz pyramid. Also pryamid weights can roll, causing twist in your line if you don't have a premium swivel.

Only thing that I do not like about them is that they stress my gear pretty hard on the retreive since they are constantly snatching the ground. I try and reel them in quickly enough that they stay out of the sand. They are also expensive so I get pissed when I throw them off...

Best,

Skinn30a


----------



## lowprofile

get the breakaway kind. they have them at half hitch, GBBT, Kmart and a few other places. the fixed wire ones from bass pro suck. 

and they do hold a hell of a lot better. when you start to retrieve you might think your snagged but just need to hold steady pressure to pull it out of the sand.


----------

